# flushing gas motor with diesel



## fountain (Aug 15, 2009)

has anyone ever done this?  i know a lot of people do it to 4 wheelers and stuff when they sink them to get the water and whatever else out.  
this came up yesterday when we were talking and some knew of people doing it in regular trucks and some knew of doing it in diesel trucks and tractor motors to clean the insides out.  
i would guess it would be ok to put a little diesel in after draining the oil and running it for about a minute or two.  diesel is oily in texture and you cant ger ALL the oil out by draining, so i think it would be ok to do to try and get some sludge or whatever else may build up in a motor over time out-----what do you think?


----------



## SGADawg (Aug 15, 2009)

Cleaned the gunk out of a Mercury Comet motor about 30 years ago by running it for 2 minutes with kerosene in place of oil.  I guess it would work ok with diesel.  Be sure to let it drain well before putting oil back in it.  I probably would plan on changing the oil pretty soon after, maybe 500 miles or so.  Good luck.


----------



## fountain (Aug 15, 2009)

yea i would also run a cheap oil in it after the diesel cleansing for about a week and then change it again


----------



## Speakeasy (Aug 15, 2009)

I thought you were talking about feeding it thru the carb; did that with Volkswagens years ago; rev it up and pour diesel slowly thru the carb to clear everything out.
Used to put a can of liquid wrench (years ago) in the crankcase of an old Ford a hundred miles before oil changes to clear it out.
But I think the main thing is, you don't want to stir up gunk on on older engine to clog the journals, IMHO.
Personally, I like Marvel Mystery Oil, but I wouldn't mess with an engine that's running okay.  Oil's cheap to change, but an engine's expensive if you foul it up.  Just my 2cents.. -s


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Aug 15, 2009)

Well for the test it won't hurt it But then it won't help it eather....Mystery marvel what ever it is they say help but who knows I know the Diesel thing won't help tried it before Makes your oil pressure run hot too fast...


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Aug 15, 2009)

My suggestion is to dump a can of "sea-foam" into the oil. Run the engine for less than a 100 miles and then do an oil/filter change. Then pour a can of sea-foam into the gas tank to clean your carb too.
Clay


----------



## sowega hunter (Aug 16, 2009)

On my Honda Civic the oil light started coming on. I ran it long enough to get the engine hot and then poured a quart of diesel in with the oil and ran it about 10 minutes at idle speed. I then changed the oil. The light no longer comes on. A mechanic told me there is a screen in the oil pan that strains the oil and it will get clogged with gunk and the diesel helps disolve the gunk enough to get it out with the oil/diesel. The car has almost 200,000 miles.


----------



## rmodel65 (Aug 26, 2009)

DAGATOR16 said:


> My suggestion is to dump a can of "sea-foam" into the oil. Run the engine for less than a 100 miles and then do an oil/filter change. Then pour a can of sea-foam into the gas tank to clean your carb too.
> Clay





+1 but instead of pouring the whole can in the tank run about 1/3 of it thru the brake booster hose till its nearly choking the engine. then turn it off and let it sit for about 10-15 mins then start it back up and watch the smoke show  it will break up all the carbon on the pistons etc


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 26, 2009)

rmodel65 said:


> +1 but instead of pouring the whole can in the tank run about 1/3 of it thru the brake booster hose till its nearly choking the engine. then turn it off and let it sit for about 10-15 mins then start it back up and watch the smoke show  it will break up all the carbon on the pistons etc




YEP, you get a lot of interesting comments from the downwind neighbors, and the occasional fire truck shows up.

Back to the original question my dad talked about how they would pour some kerosene into the crankcase of old engines to clean them out.  I'd be real reluctant to do it on  modern engine.


----------



## rmodel65 (Aug 27, 2009)

put seafoam in the oil its made for it follow the directions on the can


----------



## don wenger (Sep 9, 2009)

Seafoam is the only way to go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 9, 2009)

If you are talking about flushing the crankcase after sinking truck or
ATV in mud or water, I have done it several times...
Drain all oil and stuff from the crankcase and put new oil filter on...
Pour 6 qts (or crankcase volume)Diesel fuel and spin engine for 10
20 seconds...DON'T CRANK ENGINE....Diesel fuel does not protect
your bearings like oil....Spin the engine just enough to build some
pressure to flush oil lines...
Drain Diesel fuel from crankcase and replace oil filter and refill
crankcase with oil, and crank engine and run for 20- mins....
Drain oil again, put new filter and new engine oil and drive....
Check oil after 1-2 hrs to check for contamination (mud/water),
and if necessary flush again.....


----------



## shdybrady19 (Sep 19, 2009)

dump a quart of automatic transmission fluid in to the crank case. It cleans out everything.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 20, 2009)

Believe it or not they actually make (and sell) a product called "Motor Flush". You can find it in the chemical section of most any parts store....and in most cases, it works as advertised. It's not expensive to buy either. It's a product of Gunk who also makes all sorts of automotive chemicals.

On a not so sarcastic note, be careful how you use anything that's advertised to clean 'sludge' from your engine. These chemicals are great if you use them as directed. I would not recommend driving your vehicle while using any type of flush chemical or concoction. I've seen uneducated people pour this stuff in their engine and decide to drive the vehicle for several hours and end up dislodging a big hunk of something and completely stopping up their oil pump pickup screen. Then they blamed the chemical for messing up their engine. Follow the directions on the can and you should be fine.


----------



## CAL (Sep 21, 2009)

I have in the past on some older engines(1980's),drained the oil out of the engine and replace it with 4 qts. kerosene and 1 qt.of oil.Oil filter had 1 qt.of oil left in it.Crank engine to idle for about a minute.Cut it off and let it stand for a while,crank it again for about a minute.Drain oil and change filter allowing the oil to drip an extra hr.or so.Refil with oil and new filter and drive for a few hundred miles and change both oil and filter again.

I really don't think it will do any damage to the engine to do this,never has hurt mine anyway!Gets a lots of gunk out of the engine for me.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's a little piece of advice....NEVER rev the engine while your flushing it with kerosene or diesel. If you do; you will have to re-build the engine.


----------

